

Show HN: Disco.io – A personal streaming music library - a12b
http://disco.io

======
tedmiston
I use Disco weekly as a much friendlier and more fluid alternative to YouTube
playlists or Chrome bookmarks for songs that are so new they aren't on Beats
yet. I can't wait for the mobile version, especially if it'll offer continuous
background playback. I haven't seen that done for YouTube videos on mobile
anywhere yet.

------
antoinem
We are currently sending invites in near real time.

